# Article by Rev. Greco on church discipline



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jul 30, 2013)

Here is a link to a helpful article on church discipline by Rev. Greco which was posted on The Aquila Report:

Church Discipline


----------



## Berean (Jul 30, 2013)

It's also on page 22 of the August _Tabletalk_ issue.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 30, 2013)

Great article!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 30, 2013)

Berean said:


> It's also on page 22 of the August _Tabletalk_ issue.



Fred,

When you got the issue of Tabletalk, did you run around saying: "My name is in Tabletalk, I am somebody!" 

Seriously, well done. Quite an honor to be published in a devotional with a readership of about a quarter million.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2013)

Berean said:


> It's also on page 22 of the August _Tabletalk_ issue.



I saw... and it's always fun to see a name I recognize from the PuritanBoard when reading TableTalk or New Horizons!


----------



## Edward (Jul 30, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I am somebody!



That phrase is all that I remember from a Jessie Jackson sermon from around 1980. At a Presbyterian church in Rev. Greco's former home town. Better slap on my tin foil hat before I start seeing patterns here.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 30, 2013)

Edward said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > I am somebody!
> ...



I was thinking more along the lines of Steve Martin...


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 30, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > It's also on page 22 of the August _Tabletalk_ issue.
> ...


Reminds me of Mike Witkowski on Monsters Inc...lol


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks, all!

It was indeed a great honor to be asked to write an article for Tabletalk. It is a wonderful devotional help to many, and I hope that in some small way, my article will be a help to the Church at large.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jul 31, 2013)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Here is a link to a helpful article on church discipline by Rev. Greco which was posted on The Aquila Report:
> 
> Church Discipline



Beautifully written, biblically accurate - this is a gem. Thanks Rev. Greco.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 31, 2013)

Very helpfully written, Rev. Greco. Many thanks for your labors.


----------

